# Grass Snakes



## donal9911 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi, I am brand new to this site, I'm not sure if I'm even posting this in the right place, but I am a 20 year old student with a passion for wildlife photography, and have been trying to find grass snakes, I haven't been looking very long, but I live in Chirk of North Wales, and would love to know where I might find them so if anyone can help me out, I would love you for it!!!!! Anywhere within 50 miles or so.

Would appreciate it!!!!

Thank you so much!!!

And I can't wait to get to know all of you!!!


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Best people to contact and join in with would be 
NWWARG - ARG UK Local Groups Websites


----------

